# Paris, Madrid or Munich??



## beejaybeeohio (Jan 7, 2019)

When we finish our river cruise in Budapest mid-November, I started thinking outside the box. Instead of flying back home from there, why not take a LCC flight to another European city for a few days? This trip is likely our last to Europe, but never say never. Tuggers input appreciated, thanks!

*Paris*- Have been here several times and love it! Paris was my first thought of where to go to extend our trip.
*Madrid*- Never been to this city, although we have visited the Costa del Sol via a t/s and spent time in Barcelona.
*Munich*- Not visited here either, but have toured many other cities & the castles in Germany. Prior to our river cruise we have a t/s week in western Germany and the river cruise starts in Nuremberg.


----------



## tombanjo (Jan 7, 2019)

Prague - if you’ve been to Paris and other German cities, Prague is a skip and a jump from Budapest.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jan 7, 2019)

tombanjo said:


> Prague - if you’ve been to Paris and other German cities, Prague is a skip and a jump from Budapest.



Spent time in Prague, Budapest, Vienna, Amsterdam, Berlin, Brussels, London....agree its a lovely city!


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 7, 2019)

Are you going to hang in Budapest for a few days? Vienna is close and has lots to do, but might be wearing thin after your pre-cruise week. In November, Paris might be the warmest. Madrid has The Prada. Munich might be tuning up the Christmas Markt and warming the spiced wine. Why are you postulating this is your last trip to Europe? A little further outside the box you might consider Athens or Istanbul. So many choices. . . .

Jim


----------



## mjm1 (Jan 7, 2019)

As Jim mentioned, Athens is a great choice. We added it to a trip we made to Italy this past summer and thoroughly enjoyed it. The sites, food and people were all outstanding. If you haven’t been there I would highly recommend it. We have been to Paris, Madrid and Munich before and would choose to go back to Athens over those fine cities.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## stmartinfan (Jan 7, 2019)

I love Paris and always enjoy a visit there, but if you want to see somewhere new, I’d agree that Prague, Athens or Istanbul would be great options.  

Madrid is nice but basically a large city with less personality than other cities like Barcelona, unless the Prada has grea5 appeal for you.  Munich is fine, too, but it sounds like you've already experienced much of Germany.

Another possibility would be somewhere in Italy, like Rome.


----------



## TravelTime (Jan 8, 2019)

Istanbul is my favorite large non-beach European city.


----------



## flexible (May 16, 2019)

beejaybeeohio said:


> When we finish our river cruise in Budapest mid-November, I started thinking outside the box. Instead of flying back home from there, why not take a LCC flight to another European city for a few days? This trip is likely our last to Europe, but never say never. Tuggers input appreciated, thanks!
> 
> *Paris*- Have been here several times and love it! Paris was my first thought of where to go to extend our trip.
> *Madrid*- Never been to this city, although we have visited the Costa del Sol via a t/s and spent time in Barcelona.
> *Munich*- Not visited here either, but have toured many other cities & the castles in Germany. Prior to our river cruise we have a t/s week in western Germany and the river cruise starts in Nuremberg.



You might consider spending spending several days to a week in Budapest visiting the many spas. We spent three days going to different spas after our river cruise arrived there. The day passes are reasonably priced. Most were built before WWII and are large and elaborate with many pools at different temperatures and lots of statutes throughout the building.


----------



## mav (May 17, 2019)

TravelTime said:


> Istanbul is my favorite large non-beach European city.


   I agree, Istanbul is amazing! Been there many  times. I love the food! So many sights to see. Extremely welcoming and nice people there


----------



## beejaybeeohio (May 18, 2019)

Been awhile since I began this thread....
And the winner is Munich!
We will take Railjet direct from Budapest the morning we disembark the river boat, spend 3 nights there at Hotel Metropol and fly home via EWR. When in Budapest, DIYing, we will take a tour of the Hungarian Parliament and return to the Central Market. Avalon offers a late morning city tour which we will take and an optional night tour we are considering. The cruise does spend a day in Vienna so might see if we can visit a wine tavern if any operate in November.


----------



## Passepartout (May 18, 2019)

beejaybeeohio said:


> Been awhile since I began this thread....
> And the winner is Munich!


Good choice! We were there 4 nights last Summer before our ill-fated river cruise. Fun city. Especially if you like lagers. 

Jim


----------

